# Antler question to settle a debate.



## Salter (Sep 21, 2011)

Did Early SCo. ever have antler restrictions on harvesting deer?


----------



## Son (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't remember any. Except when the state said one of the two bucks harvested must have four points on one side measuring at least one inch.


----------



## talisman (Sep 22, 2011)

No they turned down the 15" minimum rule


----------



## Salter (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

